# 10. MTB Hillclimb to Mt Zavizan in Croatia from 0 to 1594 m



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

The most popular amateur MTB race in Croatia shall start on Saturday June 23rd 2012 from the port of Senj. Information and registrations at the organizers, TZ Senj ,website. 

Reports of the first nine races at Youtube. Keywords " uspon na Zavižan " .

Nearby airports Rijeka, Zadar, Split, Zagreb, Pula, Trieste and Ljubljana .

Welcome!


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

*Registration*

Registration of participants has just begun. Follow links from the organizer's website.

welcome!


----------

